# Weird issue with my internet...



## Kantastic (May 18, 2009)

For some reason, whenever I boot up my comp, I won't get internet for the first minute or two. This isn't an issue with either the laptop or my sister's desktop, just my computer.

Sometimes, if I don't use the browser, any browser, for a while, my browsers won't load any pages, it's either stuck on resolving host or waiting for cache. Once I try loading the page a few more times, the browser will work fine. This applies for both IE and Chrome.

My internet is not dead because I'm not getting DC'ed from games, and I can still join rooms and play flawlessly whilst the web pages are failing to load.

Edit: I'm running Time Warner Road Runner w/ a Linksys Router.

Edit2: Okay, so the internet just dies on me while browsing sometimes, but my games run fine. I don't DC or see any lag, nor do I get disconnected from MSN/AIM. If I open up BitComet, all the pages load and the net works fine until it dies again.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 20, 2009)

Kind of sounds like your computer is just getting slow on boot to get the internet up and running. You can try and disable non essential startup services in msconfig to speed up that.

As for the webpages, try removing all of your cookies and temporary internet files to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Kantastic (May 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I NEVER had this issue with DSL. I even compared it a few times during the month I had both, due to not being able to cancel to the DSL.


----------



## 95Viper (May 23, 2009)

I looked at your sys specs.  Try these for getting your system info:http://www.hwinfo.com/download32.html, http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html, http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php, http://blackbox.hardwaremania.com/en/home, http://majorgeeks.com/AIDA32_-_Personal_System_Information_d181.html, and  http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html ;these are but a few and free.

Yep, I would start with what Hybrid Theory said.  Then I would make sure I had the latest drivers for my network adapter and the latest firmware for my router. Also, try using something like OpenDNS (it is free), here:http://www.opendns.com/

My son in Texas, has Road Runner and he has trouble every once in a while; they keep telling him, he is at the fringe( to far out ).

Goodluck...


----------



## Kantastic (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for the help with my specs, another member has also PM'ed me with a link to software. I'll get to it whenever I don't feel like procrastinating or being lazy. 

My dad's laptop, sister's laptop, and sister's desktop don't have this problem at all!


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 12, 2009)

Just bumping this up. Still have this issue. D:


----------



## watts289 (Jun 12, 2009)

do you have the blackberry desktop manager installed???

when i had it installed i couldnt get any networking stuff for 2-3 min. when i checked the event vwr one of the components stopped responding which slowed down my comp.

i had to install it without media manager.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope I don't have any phone software installed.


----------



## watts289 (Jun 12, 2009)

ok nvm then


----------

